# ttforum login issues



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Cant get my head round this anyone please :? 
For a while now I`ve found I haven`t been able to login to post reply etc,using firefox,and my Android smartphone. 
When i do try to login I get logged in for a couple of seconds then get logged out but my user name is visible in "users/members online, but cant post etc.
Have logged in with windows explorer no problems.
Have cleared search history and tried to enable cookies etc.
Any ideas.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Fire fox dont work for me either  so I have started using google chrome.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

log out and close the forum page totally. clear all your cookies via tools internet options etc etc

copy the link below, sign in top left of that page and see if that helps. dont have the forum page up when you clear cookies close it totally. then sign in with the link below. works for me

http://www.********.co.uk/


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Cheers for your response guys, have tried Devil no luck mate think I`m going to try reloading firefox or try safari like you DDcrash firefox not working for me.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

From one of the two threads in Stickies & Announcements



T3RBO said:


> Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine
> 
> To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below
> 
> ...


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Top bloke T3rbo working fine thanks for the pointer .


----------

